# Ex-Trawlers Enquiry



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what became of the following offshore standby vessels?

*Cleanseas I*
Ex-Yesso of 1958, side-trawler, out of Cochrane & Sons

*Seaboard Illustrious*
Ex-Ross Illustrious of 1966, stern trawler, out of Cochrane & Sons

*Seaboard Invinclible*
Ex-Invincible of 1970, stern trawler fishery research, out of Cochrane & Sons

*Sea Surveyor*
Ex-Martin Knudsen of 1974, oceanographic research vessel, out of Martin Jansen GmbH & Coy KG Schiffswft

*Seaboard Implacable*
Ex-Kirkella of 1965, stern trawler, out of Hall, Russell & Coy

*Seaboard Integrity*
Ex-St. Jasper of 1968, stern trawler & fish processing vessel out of Ferguson Brothers (Port Glasgow) Limited

Any information of what became of them would be welcomed.

Thanks,

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

YESSO/CLEANSEAS I (IMO 5395620)
1984 sold to In the Footsteps of Scott 1984 Antarctic Expedition, London AS as an exploration ship and renamed SOUTHERN QUEST
11/1/1986 sank after being crushed by pack ice andfreezing water entered engine room in Ross Sea at 76.57S 167.13E. All 21 crew rescued safely by US helicopter.

ROSS ILLUSTRIOUS/SEABOARD ILLUSTRIOUS (IMO 6610039)
later HORNBECK ILLUSTRIOUS > CEANIC ROVER > SEAWAY ROVER
2008 sold to Peacegate Oil & Gas Ltd, Lagos as SEAWAY AGBAMU

INVINCIBLE/SEABOARD INVINCIBLE (IMO 7016644)
later HORNBECK INVINCIBLE > TIDEWATER INVINCIBLE > SEAWAY INVINCIBLE
Since 2005 owned by Seaway Invincible Ltd (Hallstrom Holdings Oceanics AB, Sweden) and currently in service in Brazil

MARTIN KNUDSEN/SEA SURVEYOR (IMO 7360980)
Sold 2004 to Hawkwind Corp (Thierry Thevenet, Paris) as survey ship KAIROS.
Still listed as in service.

KIRKELLA/SEABOARD IMPLACABLE (IMO 6513152)
later HORNBECK IMPLACABLE > TIDEWATER IMPLACABLE > SEAWAY IMPLACABLE
1999 sold to Eide Marine Services AS, Hoylandsbygd as EIDE IMPLACABLE
2005 reported broken up

ST JASPER/SEABOARD INTEGRITY (IMO 6825206)
later HORNBECK INTEGRITY > TIDEWATER INTEGRITY > BUE SKYE > VIKING SKYE
2008 sold to Norsk Skipsbrukt Tom Martin Sjuve, Kristiansand S and broken up.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Davidships :

Many thanks for that excellent summation .

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------

